# Sig P250 Subcompact Magizine extension



## KeithG (Apr 4, 2012)

Just signed up to the forum. I just purchased a Sig P250 Subcompact and fine that I need an for an extension for the mag. I have been told here are none as of yet on the market but someone said they viewed one that was made by individual. So if someone has a solution contact me thanks


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

There are no magazine extensions per se, however you can use a compact magazine with the x-grip adapter which will give you 15 rds instead of 12 in 9mm or 13 instead of 10 in 40/357. Gun Parts | Shooting Supplies | Top Gun Supply


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I took a Pearce extension for the G27, cut and sanded it to fit the profile of the P250 mag base, then epoxied it on. It works great. Make sure you widen the hole on the extension to match the Sig base or you won't be able to disassemble the mag.


----------

